# New up date & full pictures of the GT-5000



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

A 2004 SEARS/CRAFTSMAN 25HP, 48" Mower, Electric Start, 6 Speed Trans-axle,Rear Wheel Weights, Front Weight, Electric Lift Sleeve Kit,with Red, White and Blue Pin-stripe down and along the sides and across the back, Chrome on the back below the seat, Chrome on each side of hood, Chrome on both sides of fenders/running boards,Chrome on top and bottom of the Dash, Chrome molding around the seat,Chrome on each side of the front weight brace, and to top it all off a nice new set of Chrome "BABY MOON" Hubcaps.
The trailer is a Sears/Craftsman 1250 pound capacity, 16 cu. ft steel dump trailer, also with 2'x31" Chrome stripes across the front and back , and the RED, WHITE, and BLUE Pin-stripes , down both sides and across the front and back,and to top the trailer of a set of Chrome "BABY MOON" Hubcaps.
Also have the attachments listed below and hope to add more sometime down the road.A 900 pound steel roller, Spike Aerator, Plow, Rear Grader Blade, Disk Harrow ( eleven inches), Box Scraper with Leveling Blade,I have put the RED, WHITE and BLUE Pin-stripes on the attachments to match the tractor. No chrome on them yet but give me time and maybe momma will say yes to more C H R O M E.
THANKS ! SAM and JEANNIE
LAKEVIEW, OREGON


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi sam looks like a bad photo or id did not upload properly.. its cut off...


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Yep, me too. And after reading that description, I was excited to see the picture. What a teaser.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sams pics:


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41478>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

pic # 2


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=41479>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow Sam.. Thats a lot of chrome... Looks great.. Love the hubs on the trailer too... 

Why the front weights??


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sam...

That looks GREAT !

Where did you get the Moons ?
Why the front weight ?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good Sam i should have my chrome hub caps soon i hope:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Where did I get the Moom Caps*

I got the set of caps for the tractor 8" and the set for the trailer 8" from the address and comp below. I think it is OK to give out the name and address on the Forum, if not someone please let me know.
Both sets were the same price (each) and they do carry other sizes.They have wheel size 4" 6" 8" 10" 12" and three or four different sizes .....(SIMPLICITY MFG, INC)
TENNIES PARTS & SERVICE CENTER
SEPW PARTS DEPT.
112 S. 5th AVE
WEST BENT, WI. 53095
# 262-338-2316
If you call, ask for SCOTT. He seems like a great guy and will go out of his way to try and help. The price was $27.98.
.......................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................
For the ones who asked about the weight up front.Well first the manual say's with heave /big loads it is a goo idea to have the weight up front. I know for a fact that with the PLOW/SCRAPER/GRADER BLADE it really does help in the ride and how the tractor will handle over rough ground and it will help over all to have control. I have also added fifty (50) pounds to the attachments and I do not like to lift the front up.Last the wife (JEANNIE ) said tell them that away I wont scrape the CHROME, and just last week I PLOWED GRADED and ROLLED over 1 1/2 lots.
Thank you for all the nice words. I like to tinker but still like to have something I can work with and also show off and have fun. Ya'll know what they say about boy's and toy's


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sam..

Thank's for the info on where to get the Moon's.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*where I got the moons*

Sorry it must be the weather , here is the phone number and e-mail on where to get the CHROME HUBCAPS.
e-mail>>> [email protected]
phone>>> 1-800-236-2333
Fax>>>> 1-262-334-3269


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Finally!! Someone else with the front weight mounting bracket. I really got beat up at that "other" place when I posted how well it stabilizes the tractor.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW.....Simple John has some serious competition:furious: :lmao:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *WoW.....Simple John has some serious competition:furious: :lmao: *


Looks great! 

SJ, better get busy and add some more chrome. I think Sam may have just bested you in the shiney tractor competition. You still hold top honors in the Simplicity category though.:winky: 

Mark


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

How can i compete with Sam & Jody???? They are both using simplicity parts!!!!:furious: :furious:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Wow! 
Looks like your GT got grabbed by MTV's 'Pimp My Ride'. I can't ever remember seeing a GT with that much chrome.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *How can i compete with Sam & Jody???? They are both using simplicity parts!!!!:furious: :furious: *


Well can we help it if simplicity has the parts and at a good price. If only mine would come in I guess everybody bought up there stock and now i have to wait till they get more


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

My hub caps came in today the guy called and told me they were in and hes shipping them to me tomorrowartydanc


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Pimpin'*

Now, all you need are some new rims like this guy...
<img src=http://www.bakermedia.com/gallery/data/523/5551lawn1.jpg>


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *My hub caps came in today the guy called and told me they were in and hes shipping them to me tomorrowartydanc *


let's all pray that they are the right size...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *let's all pray that they are the right size... *


They better be i ordered a set of 6" and a set of 8" and he confirm it before he ordered.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I never thought I would say this but you guys have me thinking about adding chrome to my Deere. Sheez, it must be catching.
:dazed: 

Mark


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I never thought I would say this but you guys have me thinking about adding chrome to my Deere. Sheez, it must be catching.*


I always knew that chrome fetish was some sort of sickness.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Cheome????? I would be happy with an "OK" coat of paint!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-241x.jpg>*ok ok now... all you new chrome up flashy members... just remember who was the original flasher..... simple_john*


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> ok now... all you new chrome up flashy members... just remember who was the original flasher..... simple_john[/B] [/B]


I told you it was a sickness, maybe the CDC will develop an immunization shot for it.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*JOHN GOT A GREAT DEAL ON CHROME*

:dazed: John , I was going over the forum and saw your tractor with the "CHROME BUMPER"So I gave the BOSS (oops I did not hear that it came out WRONG it was my wife JEANNIE)I will trade you your CHROME BUMPER for some CHROM off of JEANNIES 1969 MUSTANG??? :driving: :driving: 
SAM/JEANNIE>>>>>>>>>SAM SAMSRAM


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Sam i got my Chrome today.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42157>


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*CHROME CAPS*

Jody the chrome hub caps really look nice on the tractor. I think I almost got John into a DEAL with his CHROME BUMPER for some chrome off JANNIE'S the wifes 69 MUSTANG. HA HA. But if John don't want to part with that chrome bumper I bet I Can make some deal with you.I know Jeannie would say it was OK!!!!!! SAMgethome gethome gethome


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Sam, I see you earned your GOLD MEMBER stripes. 

Thanks for the support!
Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Hey Sam i got my Chrome today.
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42157> *


Nice!!!!! 

you got that simplicity shine going jody...


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

And then there was three.  

Lookin good Jody!:thumbsup: 

Now what you guys need is a 2" wide chrome dual exaust stacks out the top of the hood. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Where did I get the Moom Caps*



> _Originally posted by SAM SAMSRAM _
> *I got the set of caps for the tractor 8" and the set for the trailer 8" from the address and comp below. I think it is OK to give out the name and address on the Forum, if not someone please let me know.
> Both sets were the same price (each) and they do carry other sizes.They have wheel size 4" 6" 8" 10" 12" and three or four different sizes .....(SIMPLICITY MFG, INC)
> TENNIES PARTS & SERVICE CENTER
> ...


Can you get the moons for the rear as well? I'm thinking I'd like all 4 wheels decked out with those!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Where did I get the Moom Caps*



> _Originally posted by 911radioman _
> *Can you get the moons for the rear as well? I'm thinking I'd like all 4 wheels decked out with those! *


Yes you can get the ones for the rear also. Sam has weights on the rear so he wasn't able to put them on the rear. But they do sell them.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance here, but is there anyone who can tell me the sizes to get for both front and back and how much they run?

Thanks.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Radio...

For your GT5000
12" for the Rear
8" for the Front


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info! 

Does anybody out here have any experience with the Briggs 22 HP ELS engine? That's the engine my tractor is coming with and I can't seem to find any information (positive or negative) about it.


----------

